# Ole Man Winter



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Well Guys It's 12/31/06 I'm hoping(along with the rest of you ) that, Baby New Year Wakes his sleeping AZZ up. It's getting about the time we normally start to see the colder temps and some white stuff. I hope for the Northeast folks have to deal with a few noreasters before long. This weather can't last, I'm hoping the cold arrives with the new year. So let's hope the New Years BaBy to wake up Ole Man Winter!!

Ray Grimes 
The Inclement Weather Contractor


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

2 more weeks...till the trough comes In hard from the Arctic


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

Daner;344917 said:


> 2 more weeks...till the trough comes In hard from the Arctic


That is what my GUESS is also..
I am thinking that the weather pattern is going to change very rapidly around the 15th of January. Hopefully the Jet stream takes a nice dip and the arctic air from Canada comes down at the same time.payup payup payup

Happy New Year to everyone and lets hope it is a prosperous one as well.

Jason


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

im on board with the 2weeks as well. even accuwether sees someting around that time. the 12th and 15th they are calling for the white stuff:bluebounc


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I have to agree with Daner and stroker79. I too see it all coming in towards the middle of the month just like one of my grandparents friends said, he also told me to hang on to my hat towards the end of the month too I hope he is right


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

PlowMan03;345127 said:


> I have to agree with Daner and stroker79. I too see it all coming in towards the middle of the month just like one of my grandparents friends said, he also told me to hang on to my hat towards the end of the month too I hope he is right


If we get that much snow, you can HAVE my hat.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Nah sorry Mick I don't wear used hats.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

*Hat*

Hey Mick, If it will make it SNOW, I'll gladly take your hat !

Ray Grimes


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

accu weather has snow for around here on the 13th.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

Well if you guys get hit this month would you send a little of that white stuff down here to the southern Maryland area?

I've had this plow truck for two years now and only used it twice.
Glad I'm not making payments on it...


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*Jan 15th*

None of the lakes are frozen over up here... and even way north of me...The water Is warm.
So.. the Arctic jet stream crossing warm waters =Snow storms.
So far the crazy jet stream has not been In mosts of our favor.
I see Ontario getting hit...also south states of Lk Erie And Lk Ont....where It will go from there I think east...but we will see...Its a bit late...But The fun will soon beginpayup


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, I hope we get this here stuff called snow soon. I have already been out giving quotes and bids for spring clean-ups!!!!!!!!!!! This is crazy for January:realmad:


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

*the snow*

this winter really s--ks i am broke no more cleanups to do just sit around waiting till we get some white stuff i had the plow on the other day but you know no snow yet .

1996 ford f250 with 7.6 western unimount:redbounce  payup


----------

